# New G19 Pricing, am I being ripped off?



## wookie (Feb 18, 2012)

I've only been shooting for a year and decided to finally go with a larger and more practical gun than the S&W 22A I started with. After shooting a half dozen different brands and calibers I decided on a Glock 19. The local gun shop has always been very knowledgeable a helpful in the past and I honestly hadn't shopped around concerning price.

They are asking $589 for the G19 with 3 magazines. Is this a fair price? As I do more looking around it seems rather high.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

You should be able to do a bit better. I can get them all day long for $549.


----------



## wookie (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll find out today just how much they're willing to negotiate. Before joining this forum I was doing google searches and reading people's comments about only paying $499 new. However some of these posts were older and from states differing from Illinois.

I guess the bitter pill to swallow when buying local (which I try to support) is the state sales tax on larger purchases. This would add another $42 to the price if I paid their advertised price of $589. That's $631 for a Glock 19! Ouch.


----------



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd look on the internet, you should be able to do better.
Duck Creek Armory has a layaway plan where you pay it off in 6 mo's with no additional charges. Or two or three months, whatever.
Makes it easier to swallow in smaller bites.

Mark


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

They are $459 with fixed sights here. (Iowa)


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My cousin paid $560 ($630 with the installed night sights). I thought was ridiculous since I only paid $512 (including tax) for my full sized M&P and $534 for my wife's compact 9mm M&P (with an extra finger rest for the magazine that didn't have one)


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

I just bought one a (Gen3) last week here in southeast Wisconsin...$525.00


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great price man...don't budge on it


----------



## mlschantz (Mar 5, 2012)

I got a brand new Gen 4 19 on Gunbroker for $515


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

The two extra magazines would run you at least $30.00 each. When you figure that in, the price is not that bad (also not that great). If you buy on line, you will need to pay shipping usually, and will still need to pay a local dealer for the paperwork, so you won't save much that way. I paid $500 for a G23 (same gun in .40 caliber) a few months ago, which I bought locally after extensive internet shopping. I might have been able to save a couple of bucks, but it was worth it to me to give the local dealer my business.


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

My local range gave me a price of $495 but I don't know how many mags it had. They don't stock them but order then as requested, thus, they can charge a lower margin.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Gen 4 is about $50 more than Gen 3. You get one more mag, but they sell for around $20-$25.


----------

